# Verbesserungen für meinen Teich



## Florians_Teich (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor etwa 10 Jahren mein Teich gebaut und hoffe auf eure Untersützung damit ich das Wasser endlich klar bekomme und mehr Spaß mit meinem Teich habe 

*Teichform*
Der Teich hat die Form von einer großen Badewanne.
An der tiefsten Stelle liegt die Pumpe bei etwa 110, der Rest liegt bei etwa 100cm.
In der Breite hat der Teich in etwa 120cm. In der Länge gute 400cm.

Also grob 120cm x 400cm x 100cm = 4,8m³

*Technik*
Als Filter habe ich den Oase 57377 BioSmart 16000 UVC/Start der das Wasser über die Pumpe Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 8000 bekommt.
Den Filter reinige ich im Schnitt 2 mal im Monat und lasse dabei auch immer etwas Wasser ab (etwa 10cm vom normalen Teichlevel) und fülle den Teich danach wieder mit Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn wieder auf. Den UV-Filter tausche ich immer gegen Mai gegen einen neuen aus.

Seit 2 Wochen habe ich zusätzlich ein Sonnensegel über den Teich gespannt der dem Teich in den Mittagsstunden schatten spendet.

*Fische*
Es befinden sich 6 Kois (3 davon recht groß) und etwa 5 Goldfische darin.​

Im März ist der Teich immer noch richtig schön klar, aber sobald es wärmer wird färbt sich das Wasser einfach jedes Jahr grünlich.
Habt ihr eine Idee was ich versuchen könnte und den Teich klar zu bekommen? Würde so gerne mehr vom Teich haben. 
Wenn ich nicht alle benötigten Informationen geliefert habe fragt bitte einfach nach.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Zu viel Fisch in zu wenig Wasser bei einem zu kleinen Filter .

Alle 3 Sache änder'n dann sollte sich eine Verbesserung Einstellen ...


----------



## Florians_Teich (18. Juni 2017)

Danke Michael.

Welchen Vorschlag hättest du bezüglich weiterer Filtertechnik? Würde sofern möglich auch gerne etwas selber bauen.


----------



## Wild (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Florian,

in deinen Teich gehören keine Koi. Gib sie weg. Der Teich ist viel zu klein!

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Michael H (19. Juni 2017)

Florians_Teich schrieb:


> Danke Michael.
> 
> Welchen Vorschlag hättest du bezüglich weiterer Filtertechnik? Würde sofern möglich auch gerne etwas selber bauen.


Hallo
Eigenbauten findest du hier im Forum genug . Einfach mal die " Suche " benutzen. Ist bestimmt für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei..


Wild schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> 
> in deinen Teich gehören keine Koi. Gib sie weg. Der Teich ist viel zu klein!
> 
> ...


Man nimmt gerne die Formel , für den ersten Koi 10 000 Liter und für jeden weiteren dann 1 000 Liter .


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2017)

Normal, ist dein Teich für eine Koihaltung zu klein!
Jedoch leben deine Koi schon lange, anscheinend ohne Krankheitsprobleme in deinem Teich ..
Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn du Ihnen mehr Platz schenken würdest.
Tiefe + Breite etwas dazu und dann einfach neue Folie hinein.

Teich liegt sehr sonnig. Abschatten, so wie du es anscheinend schon getan hast.
Sollte es kein richtiges Sonnensegel sein, tauschen.

Stärkere UVC, wie viel Watt hat deine jetzige?
Größerer Filter, bei Eigenbauten, kann dir Micha eigentlich ganz gut helfen.

Zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag vom Rand aus ??


----------



## Michael H (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Das beste wäre natürlich erst mal mehr Wasser . Kommt halt auch drauf an wieviel Geld du in die Hand nehmen willst und wie du das Hobby betreiben willst .
Dem einen ist es egal wenn das Wasser ein wenig Grün ist und der andere dreht am Rad wenn er den Teichboden nicht sehen kann (  ) .

Denke auch von der Wattzahl der UVC sollte es reichen ( 16 Watt geh ich mal von aus ) , die Schwämme werden wahrscheinlich zu schnell zu sein und der ganze Dreck läuft dran vorbei .

Vielleicht ein US II ( bekommt man schon für kleines Geld ) und 1-2 Regentonnen mit Matten / Schwämmen und danach __ Hel-x . Ob nun bewegt oder Statisch ( daran scheiden sich die Geister) . Davor eine UVC eine Nummer Größer und gut sollte sein für den Anfang .

Wenn du mehr Kohle ausgeben willst ist das natürlich auch kein Problem, nach oben gibt es keine Grenzen.


----------



## Florians_Teich (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für euer Feedback. Freut mich, dass ihr mich unterstützt.
Ich würde mir gerne einen größeren Filter selber bauen und habe jetzt schon einige gelesen und angeschaut.



Michael H schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein US II (


Ist das ein Spaltsieb?

Ich habe die Möglichkeit links vom Teich auf einer kleinen Erhöhung, 30-40cm, eine neue Filteranlage aufzubauen - im Schatten. Dort hätte ich in der tiefe einen guten Meter und in der länger 3 Meter. Ich könnte die Tonnen auch etwas im Boden einlassen um den Druckverlust etwas zu vermindern. Zum reinigen und Wasser rauslassen könnte ich die vorhandene Schmutzwasserpumpe verwenden. 

Als erstes dachte ich an eine "ein Tonnen Lösung" wie zum Beispiel: youtube links sind wohl nicht erlaubt. 
Habe aber angst, dass diese Lösung nicht reicht. Habe dann überlegt zusätzlich einen Vortex-Vorfilter zu bauen, aber so positiv waren dazu die Meinungen auch nicht was ich so gelesen habe.
Daher tendiere ich gerade zu einer Lösung mit mehren Tonnen. Hier fände ich es toll wenn ich eine Tonne hätte die bereits den groben Schmutz rausfiltert.
Einen größeren und neuen UVC Filter würde ich auf jeden Fall davor schalten.

Was denkt ihr wie ich bei mir eine Filteranlage sinnvoll aufbauen könnte und wie viel Tonnen benötige ich? (Ja mehr sind wahrscheinlich immer besser )
Ich würde mit den Informationen dann eine Skizze zeichen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Florian,

US 2 ist ein Spaltsieb, das die Mechanische Filterung macht, hier nimm min 150my, besser ein größeres Sieb  sonst setzt es sich zu mit einem Biofilm zu.
Wenn du mit Tonnen die Vorfilterung machen willst geht das Natürlich auch, macht aber mehr Arbeit bei der Reinigung.
Ansonsten so wie Michael es schon geschrieben hat Filtermatten/Helix in die Tonne.
Ich würde als erstes Matten nehmen, das Wasser von unten nach Oben durchlaufen lassen, ein Anschluss für den Dreckauslauf unten in die Tonne.
Die 2 Tonne dann  mit Helix belüftet und dann ab in den Teich.

2. Solltest du sehen das du die Fischmasse verkleinerst, es sind viel zu viele Fische für das bisschen Wasser.
Deshalb auch die Probleme, bis März laufen noch fast keine Biologischen Prozesse im Teich ab. 
Die dann bei den höheren Temperaturen erst in fahrt kommen.
Wenn dann der Teich so stark überbesetzt ist muss Mann mit teuer Filtertechnik gegensteuern.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Florians_Teich (20. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank.

Ich werde es diesen Sommer noch mit dem neuen Filter testen. Wenn das auch nicht klappt werde ich versuchen den Teich zu erweitern.

Einen 36 Watt UVC würde ich besorgen und vor den Spaltsieb hängen.

Könnt ihr mir ein Beispiel für einen US 2 sagen? (AquaForte CompactSieve II - wäre der etwas? Der hat 300µ )

Als Tonnen würde ich die 310 Liter nehmen. Oder kleiner/größer?

Das Wasser also mit einem Rohr nach unten in die Tonne leiten und dann hoch fließen lassen.
1. Tonne
Welche Matten soll ich am Besten verwenden. Wenn ich einen Spaltsieb habe brauche ich ja keine Bürsten mehr sondern fange dann direkt mit Japanmatten an? Davon mehrere grobe und dann feinere oben drauf? Welche Poorung sollte ich da nehmen?
2. Tonne
Würde ich dann mit Helix befüllen. Wieviel Liter sollte ich hier nehmen und welche Größe ist zu empfehlen? Wenn ich es bewegt belüftet haben möchte, einfach eine Sauerstoffpumpe einsetzen? Ich habe bereits eine die ich im Winter einsetze.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Moin alle zusammen.



Michael H schrieb:


> Man nimmt gerne die Formel , für den ersten Koi 10 000 Liter und für jeden weiteren dann 1 000 Liter .


Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen Koiteich fängt bei 15.000 Liter an und Minimum 5 Fische.

Meine Formel lautet: Teichvolumen in Kubikmeter minus 5 = Anzahl das Fische.
Wären bei Florian (also nicht bei mir ) dann 0 Fische. 

Bei 15.000 Liter dann genau 5 ausgewachsene Fische.


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2017)

Morsche

Dann hätte ich auch schon Überbesatz . Das holt dann bei mir wieder der Filter raus .

Nehm ein Spaltsieb mit 200 my , das sollte erstmal den größten Schmutz rausholen.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Dann hätte ich auch schon Überbesatz . Das holt dann bei mir wieder der Filter raus .
> 
> Nehm ein Spaltsieb mit 200 my , das sollte erstmal den größten Schmutz rausholen.


Ja, der Filter kann einiges rausholen.
Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist immer, was passiert, wenn mal alles einige Tage gar nicht läuft.
Wie ruhig kann ich dann noch schlafen? 

Aber es gibt auch noch viele andere Randfaktoren wie die Größe der Fische, Frischwasserzufuhr usw. usw. usw.
Am Ende sind es nur Richtwerte die man nutzen kann, aber nicht muss.


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Formel lautet: Teichvolumen in Kubikmeter minus 5 = Anzahl das Fische.
> ...
> Bei 15.000 Liter dann genau 5 ausgewachsene Fische.





Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Oder nimmste einen IBC und unterteilst den . Oben drauf das Spaltsieb und das ganze bis zum oberen Auslauf in den Boden damit.
Da sparst du dir das ganze Verrohren und einiges an Flanschen.

Nur mal so eine Mittagspausen Idee .



Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Formel lautet: Teichvolumen in Kubikmeter minus 5 = Anzahl das Fische.


Wenn ich mir so die Formel ansehe , hab ich doch keinen Überbesatz ....


----------



## Florians_Teich (20. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Oder nimmste einen IBC und unterteilst den . Oben drauf das Spaltsieb und das ganze bis zum oberen Auslauf in den Boden damit.
> Da sparst du dir das ganze Verrohren und einiges an Flanschen.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank. Muss ich mir gleich mal anschauen was ich dazu finde.


----------



## Florians_Teich (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich könnte einen AQUAFORTE COMPACTSIEVE II mit 300my bekommen. Ist das zu grob?


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei 15.000 Liter dann genau 5 ausgewachsene Fische.



MAN, dann dürfte ich nun gar keine haben ..


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> MAN, dann dürfte ich nun gar keine haben ..





Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch noch viele andere Randfaktoren wie die Größe der Fische, Frischwasserzufuhr usw. usw. usw.
> Am Ende sind es nur Richtwerte die man nutzen kann, aber nicht muss.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

300my geht auch, du wirst sehen das sich dort schon nach einem Tag sehr viel Grüner Schmodder ansammelt.


----------



## Florians_Teich (21. Juni 2017)

So habe jetzt einen Siebfilter mit 300my und 100 Liter __ Hel-X mit 14KLL bestellt.
Welche Matten würdet ihr empfehlen für die 1. Tonne nach dem Siebfilter?

Tonne wird eine 310 Liter sein mit 80 cm Durchmesser


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Juni 2017)

Japanmatten! Lassen sich um einiges besser reinigen als die Schaumstoffmatten.


----------



## Florians_Teich (21. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Japanmatten! Lassen sich um einiges besser reinigen als die Schaumstoffmatten.


Danke für die Info. Gibt es hier welche die du mir empfehlen könntest?


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Würde Filtermatten nehmen ...
https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtech...-filtermatte-blau-100-x-100-x-5-cm-fein-ppi30

Kann jetzt auch nicht sagen was das US II noch so alles durchlässt .

Hab bei mir in einem IBC einmal PPI 30  und eine PPI 20 Filtermatte die ich einmal im Jahr sauber mache . 
Filtere aber davor mit 60 my .


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Juni 2017)

Die würde ich persönlich nicht mehr nehmen, hatte ich 3 Jahre in meinem Kammerfilter.
Bekommt man irgendwann nicht mehr sauber ausgespült.

Das ging bei den Japanmatten um einiges schöner..

Folgen wir gleich Michas Link: https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/filtermedien/japanmatten/
Natürlich teurer, als die Schaumstoffmatten.

Aber du kannst ja auch mischen, dann siehst du selbst, nach einiger Zeit, welche Matte dir mehr liegt.


----------



## Florians_Teich (21. Juni 2017)

Danke.
Also dann könnte ich doch folgenden aufbau wählen?

Japanmatte 3,8 cm
Filtermatte PPI10 5 cm
Filtermatte PPI20 5 cm
Filtermatte PPI30 5 cm

achso und die Reste kann ich ja auch noch mit oben reinwerfen oder?


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2017)

Florians_Teich schrieb:


> Danke.
> Also dann könnte ich doch folgenden aufbau wählen?
> 
> Japanmatte 3,8 cm
> ...


Hallo
Lass die PPI 10 weg , viel zu grob . Dann lieber 2 lagen 20 oder 30 .


----------



## Florians_Teich (21. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Lass die PPI 10 weg , viel zu grob . Dann lieber 2 lagen 20 oder 30 .


Danke Michael.
Habe jetzt dafür 2 x 20er bestellt.


----------



## Florians_Teich (22. Juni 2017)

Habe mal eben eine Skizze vom Aufbau der beiden Tonnen erstellt.
Solange der Siebfilter über den beiden Tonnen steht können ja die Tonnen auf einer Ebene stehen oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? Gibt es sonst Änderungen bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge die ihr habt?


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2017)

Morsche

Fehlen noch die Ablaufhähne an beiden Tonnen , damit du den Schmodder besser ablaufen lassen kannst.
Dann würde ich die Matten Senkrecht in die erste Tonne machen . 

P.S. Nur meine Meinung , kommen vielleicht noch andere.


----------



## Florians_Teich (22. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Dann würde ich die Matten Senkrecht in die erste Tonne machen .


Aber dann läuft das Wasser ja eventuell gar nicht nacheinander durch jede Schicht?


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2017)

Florians_Teich schrieb:


> Aber dann läuft das Wasser ja eventuell gar nicht nacheinander durch jede Schicht?


Hallo 
Warum denn nicht...?


----------



## Florians_Teich (22. Juni 2017)

achso. wenn man die untere Erhöhung weglässt sollte es alle durchlaufen sofern die Matten höher wie das Auslaufloch sind.
Muss man dann die Matten irgendwie einklemmen oder befestigen damit die stehen bleiben?
Stehend haben die natürlich eine größere Oberfläche.


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Hab die bei mir auch Senkrecht drin
    

So sehen die aus nach einem Jahr...


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo

P.S. Mach die Matten ein wenig Tiefer . Das das Wasser bei vollen ( Verschmutzten ) Matten obendrüber laufen kann . 
Eine Art Überlauf an dem du siehst wann die Matten voll mit Dreck sitzen.


----------



## Florians_Teich (22. Juni 2017)

Danke Michael, ich denke dann werde ich einfach mal im Baumarkt schauen mit welchen Gitterrosten ich die Matten fixieren kann und vor allem dann die Gitter

Habe den Aufbau in der 1. Tonne nochmal überarbeitet.

 

Die Einlässe und Auslässe der Tonnen können schon auf der gleichen Höhe sein solange das Wasser vom Siebfilter von weiter oben kommt und der Ablauf zum Teich tiefer liegt?


----------



## Florians_Teich (23. Juni 2017)

So habe mir jetzt heute 2x 300 Liter Tonnen gekauft und an die Stelle gestellt an der ich es vorgesehen habe (über dem Wasserspiegel). Jetzt ist es da relativ eng und ich bin am überlegen de Tonnen wo anders hinzustellen.
Ich hätte etwa 6 Meter vom Teich die Möglichkeit die Tonnen mit genügend Platz aufzubauen (auch eventuell später zu erweitern wenn der Teich größer wird). Jetzt ist es allerdings so, dass der Garten nicht eben ist und der Wasserspiegel des Teiches dann etwa 50-80 cm über dem Boden liegt.
Ich bin dann auf den Betrieb per Schwerkraft gekommen, aber das geht glaube ich auch nicht. Dafür müsste ja mein Siebfilter unter dem Wasserspiegel vom Teich stehen, aber über den Filtertonnen? Aber kann ich mit dem Siebfilter überhaupt arbeiten wenn die Pumpe erst nach der letzten Tonne kommt? Vermutlich funktioniert meine Oase 8000 auch gar nicht im Schwerkraftbetrieb. Einen Bodenablauf habe ich auch nicht.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee? ich denke ansonsten werde ich wohl den Busch abreisen der mir den Platz für den Betrieb über dem Wasserspiegel verwehrt.


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2017)

Ja wenn die Pumpe im Teich bleiben soll könnte man die Tonnen eingraben .
Dann muss die Pumpe nicht so hoch pumpen .
Kurvendiagramm beachten.


----------



## Michael H (24. Juni 2017)

Morsche

Das klappt dann so nicht in Halbschwerkraft mit deinem Aktuellen US II . 
Wenn du das so Bauen willst brauchst ein US III , dann funktioniert das in Schwerkraft . In der letzte Tonne könntest du dann deine Pumpe unterbringen . Wenn du aber so bauen willst kannste dir auch einen Luftheber bauen . Da sparste nochmal einiges an Leistung ( Watt ) .

Für die LH gibt es hier ein extra Unterforum , kannste dich ja mal einlesen ....


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2017)

Grundsätzlich ginge dieser Aufbau auch, nur gibt es hier noch 1-2 Dinge zu beachten.

Zum Einen ist die Leistungsfähigkeit deiner Pumpe genauer zu betrachten, denn wie Ron schon sagte, die Förderhöhe bzw. die Leitungslänge von der Pumpe bis zum Compactsieve II nehmen die Kraft. Von der Förderhöhe selbst, wird es nicht viel sein, denn man könnte den Compactsieve II ganz locker über der Wasserlinie aufstellen, aber die Entfernung vom Teich bis dorthin sind etwa gesagte 6 m.

Zum Anderen kommen dann die Regentonnen alle unter die Erde bzw. würden so weit eingegraben, dass sie mit der Oberkante etwa 10 cm über der eigentlichen Wasserlinie sind. Dann schauen sie vermutlich dennoch an der anderen Stelle aus dem Erdreich. Das mag alles gehen, aber es wird jetzt problematischer, die Rückleitung zum Teich zu verlegen.
Die Rückleitung/en zum Teich gehen ja letztendlich oben aus der letzten Tonne raus und müssen sicherlich auch über der Wasserlinie zurück in den Teich geführt werden. Wenn das so ist, dann müssten die Tonnen natürlich wieder höher als 10 cm über dem Teich rausschauen. Alternativ wäre hier noch die Möglichkeit, dass man den Rücklauf gleich unterhalb der Wasserlinie in den Teich zurückführt, was einen Foliendruchbruch erfordert.

Es gibt also viele Möglichkeiten, wenn auch etwas eingeschränkt. Alles hat sein Für & Wieder.


----------



## Florians_Teich (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte nen bissle Stress jetzt soll es aber losgehen. Werde den Filter doch über dem Teich aufstellen können.

So habe ich es geplant. Der Siebfilter wird auf der 1. Tonne stehen und die 2. Tonne steht etwas tiefer.


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Du brauchtst eigentlich keinen Versatz . Du kannst die ruhig gleich hoch machen .


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Juli 2017)

Versuch die Leitung von der Pumpe zum Siebfilter so groß wie möglich zu machen.
38 mm oder besser 50 mm.


----------



## Florians_Teich (3. Juli 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Du brauchtst eigentlich keinen Versatz . Du kannst die ruhig gleich hoch machen .


Aber ich habe dort eh ein leichtes Gefälle und damit würde ich mir die Löcher im Eingang der 2. Tonne sparen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Juli 2017)

Florians_Teich schrieb:


> Aber ich habe dort eh ein leichtes Gefälle und damit würde ich mir die Löcher im Eingang der 2. Tonne sparen.


Dann auf jeden Fall Sparen, mach weniger Arbeit und ist sicherer.


----------



## Florians_Teich (17. Juli 2017)

Sodelle, kam jetzt endlich gestern dazu mit dem Filterbau zu beginnen. Anbei ein paar Bilder. Morgen sollte der Kleber ausreichend ausgetrocknet sein dann geht es weiter


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juli 2017)

Moin Florian, 
prima, dass Du Deinen Fischen durch die neuen Filtertonnen eine bessere Wasserqualität ermöglichst. 

Vielleicht denkst Du in diesem Zuge auch mal drüber nach, ihnen ein bissi mehr Lebensraum zu gönnen? Wenn ich mir Dein vorletztes Bild ansehe (von Deinem ersten Post hier) ... das ist schon ziemlich bitter für die Paddler, findest Du nicht? Das Wort "Badewanne" trifft es leider auf den Punkt. Vielleicht kannst Du die Gehwegplatten vorne in einem Bogen umlegen und die Vorderseite des Teiches ausbuchten? Ein paar Pflanzen im Wasser würden zudem helfen, die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen (weniger Nährstoffe = weniger grünes Wasser) Wenn alles nicht geht, dann hab ein Herz und gib doch wenigstens die großen Koi in gute Hände. 

viele liebe Grüße aus der Eifel - Jessy


----------



## Florians_Teich (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

der Filter ist am laufen und es funktioniert soweit alles gut. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Jetzt möchte ich noch eine neue UVC Lampe besorgen. Gibt es eine die ihr mir empfehlen könnt? Reichen 36 Watt?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juli 2017)

2 Watt pro 1.000 Liter nehme ich als Faustformel und mein Teich ist glasklar geworden.
Tauch-UVC von Rota.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2017)

HT Rohr kann man doch gar net kleben


----------



## Florians_Teich (20. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> HT Rohr kann man doch gar net kleben


Jup funktioniert nicht


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2017)

Hast Du das HT-Rohr mit Dichtzeugs "eingeklebt"?


----------



## Florians_Teich (20. Juli 2017)

Nein nur gesteckt. Sitzen aber ganz schön fest


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2017)

...ok, aber ich würde mich nicht darauf nicht verlassen wollen, dass es dicht ist & bleibt. Ich würde die Übergänge / Steckkanten nochmal mit Dichtkleberzeug abziehen, auch wenn Du kaum Druck drauf haben wirst.


----------



## Florians_Teich (21. Juli 2017)

Ok danke werde ich machen


----------



## samorai (21. Juli 2017)

Auch bei HT-Rohr die Klebestellen mit Sandpapier anschleifen dann reinigen mit Aceton, egal ob es Adesal oder Tangit ist,der Kleber greift einfach besser.


----------



## Florians_Teich (7. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen ist mein UVC Klärer Usaga 36 Watt angekommen und diesen wollte ich direkt anschließen. Jedoch gibt es hier ein Problem.

Zunächst sollte ich aber den Aufbau des Filters erklären.

Das Wasser wird von einer Oase 8000er über einen 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch an einen Siebfilter gepumpt. Dieser steht z.Z. noch auf einer Regentonne wird aber bald daneben gestellt damit er besser zu reinigen ist.
Von dort fließt das Wasser per 75er in eine Regentonne mit Matten. Über 2x 110er Rohre fließt das Wasser zu der nächsten Tonne die gefüllt ist mit Helix. Aus der 2. Tonne gehen wieder 2x 110er raus. Ich reduziere dann beide Rohre auf 75er und lasse diese über ein Y Stück zusammen fließen und danach wird das Wasser zurück in den Teich gelassen. So habe ich etwas Bewegung im Teich und den Fischen scheint es auch zu gefallen. Zumindest schwimmen sie immer neugierig dort hin. 

Ich hätte den UVC Klärer jetzt ganz gerne vor dem Rücklauf in den Teich angebracht damit das Wasser schon so sauber wie möglich ist. Habe ich auch so versucht jedoch steigt der Wasserstand in der Helixtonne zu stark und würde überlaufen.

Bei gepumpten Teichen ist es ja wohl auch eher üblich den UVC Klärer vor den Filter zu schalten. 
Michael hatte jetzt noch die Idee einen 3. Ablauf in die Helixtonne zu machen und von dort Wasser für den UVC abzuleiten.

Oder was sagt ihr bzw was für Ideen hat ihr so?

Viele Grüße und danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## PeBo (7. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Florian, ich würde die UVC Lampe eher hinter den Siebfilter packen. Eventuell dort auch aufsplitten und nur einen Teil darüber laufen lassen. 
Den groben Schmutz holt dir dein Siebfilter schon raus. Die zusammen geklumpten Algen werden dann in deinen Matten aufgefangen.  Auch die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist dort recht gering, weil dein Wasser vom Siebfilter  ja in Schwerkraft in deine Tonne läuft.

 Gruß Peter


----------

